# Must Have For New Goat Owners



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

We All Know That Gm Dropped The Ball On Advertising For The Goat, But There Is A Gto Commercial That Is Awesome, Sadly, I Don't Think It Ever Made The Air. I Had Never Seen It Until I Ordered the Dvd, "the Last Ride". The Commercial Is In The Bonus Features Section Of The Menu On That Dvd. THE COMMERCIAL WAS AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR THE UPCOMING 05 GTO. The Movie itself Wasn't That Great, But If You Are A Goat Nut Like I Am, Then The Price Of The Dvd (about $12.oo On Ebay/amazon) Is Absolutely Worth It. There is also a cool review/test drive of the gto and a historical look at the gto. Trust Me, It's Worth It.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is another must have for a GTO owner:

http://www.gmpdiecast.com/products/default.cfm?category=1%3A18%20Scale%20Pontiac%20GTOs

A few notes:
1) Most are out of stock through GMP. Go to eBay and enter "2005 GTO" and people have them listed all the time. I got mine for about $60. Even at $100 this is a great deal. 
2) The Midnight Blue version on GMP web site seems to be too light. The actual model is the exact color of the real one.
3) I have no affiliation with GMP and this is not a paid advertisement. 

It is the most incredibly detailed model I've ever seen. I'm throughly impressed. They have the red cap on the battery, the yellow ring on the dipstick, the radio is green glow, the emergency flasher triangle is red...and they have seat belts inside. Amazing detail. Even better is if someone asks what car I drive, I don't show a photo, I pull my 1/18 scale replica off the shelf and show them. Anyway, VERY VERY COOL to have a detailed model of your car.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have 2 of the Yellow Jacket GMPs. The '05 ones have the LS1 under the hood. I e-mailed them months ago asking them why and they never responded.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Weak noone has the Impulse Blue


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

I Called And Got A Very Friendly Guy On The Phone. I Asked Them To Consider Doing A 1964 Gto, My First Love, And Also To Do A Trg Gto.r Racecar Since They Already Have 90% Of The Mold To Do It. He Thanked Me But No Cimmittment. I Also Told Him His Trunk Emblems Are Wrong. The 2005 Has Gto On The Left And 6.0 On The Right. We Know That Pontiac Should Be On The Left. He Seemed Shocked That Gmp Had Missed This!


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

A real 04 GTO had GTO on the left as well as the LT1, perhaps the model was started in 04 and was just partially updated.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

My wife found and won a MBM GMP GTO on ebay after she read this thread.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

oldgoat said:


> We All Know That Gm Dropped The Ball On Advertising For The Goat, But There Is A Gto Commercial That Is Awesome, Sadly, I Don't Think It Ever Made The Air. I Had Never Seen It Until I Ordered the Dvd, "the Last Ride". The Commercial Is In The Bonus Features Section Of The Menu On That Dvd. THE COMMERCIAL WAS AN ADVERTISEMENT FOR THE UPCOMING 05 GTO. The Movie itself Wasn't That Great, But If You Are A Goat Nut Like I Am, Then The Price Of The Dvd (about $12.oo On Ebay/amazon) Is Absolutely Worth It. There is also a cool review/test drive of the gto and a historical look at the gto. Trust Me, It's Worth It.


I bought the DVD months ago just for that reason. I couldn't find it. I just pulled it from the video tape when NBC aired the movie. I have it posted here: http://photos.imageevent.com/sccagto/gtovids/2005%20GTO%20commercial.wmv

You would have to download it in order to play it. People have had problems trying to stream it directly.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting. Hope your ready for a bunch more downloads...


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

sccaGTO said:


> I bought the DVD months ago just for that reason. I couldn't find it. I just pulled it from the video tape when NBC aired the movie. I have it posted here: http://photos.imageevent.com/sccagto/gtovids/2005%20GTO%20commercial.wmv
> 
> You would have to download it in order to play it. People have had problems trying to stream it directly.


THANKS FOR THE LINK TO A GREAT COMMERCIAL, BUT THAT IS NOT THE COMMERCIAL ON THE "LAST RIDE" DVD BONUS SECTION. I'VE NEVER SEEN IT ANYWHERE ELSE AND IT IS THE BEST ONE I'VE SEEN.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Downloading now.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

awesome, thanks for link.


----------



## kinyu (May 11, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Here is another must have for a GTO owner:
> 
> http://www.gmpdiecast.com/products/default.cfm?category=1%3A18%20Scale%20Pontiac%20GTOs
> 
> ...


That is one detailed model! Too bad I have to wait until Aug to get one since there is no orange on ebay. Thanks for the link!


----------

